# Amazing Talent



## flashlightlou

Hi All,

Im new to the site andhave not posted anything on here before, however I have literally just stumbled on a 'new' pianist on myspace and was so taken aback by what I heard I thought Id share it with others who may be interested. His name is Timothy Cole and he plays contempory clasical piano which is just lovely. really relaxing and soothing. The mayspace page is www.myspace.com/timothyjamescole and i think you can hear some of his latest album on his facebook page, Timothy Cole Piano. Really worth checkin out. Hope you enjoy it as much as me.

Xxx


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

flashlightlou said:


> Really worth checkin out.


No, it's not. It's boring. There go 5 minutes of my life I feel I'll never take back.


----------



## JTech82

I agree with Ysaye. This music is so BORING. Nothing great about it at all. I'm sorry to say that isn't classical piano.


----------



## David C Coleman

Rather yawn inducing for me too.. I guess to be fair, it could be used for relaxation therapy..


----------



## Alnitak

YsayeOp.27#6 said:


> No, it's not. It's boring. There go 5 minutes of my life I feel I'll never take back.





JTech82 said:


> I agree with Ysaye. This music is so BORING. Nothing great about it at all. I'm sorry to say that isn't classical piano.





David C Coleman said:


> Rather yawn inducing for me too.. I guess to be fair, it could be used for relaxation therapy..


Thank you for the warning.


----------



## Gorm Less

I suspect the thread starter and the "amazing talent" know each other, if you get my drift.


----------



## Guest

I have heard worse *but *I was touched by a comment further down the page:

at the end of our lives...
we will not be thinking about wealth or power...popularity or accomplishments...
we will simply be thinking about the ones we love ...xo


----------



## JTech82

Gorm Less said:


> I suspect the thread starter and the "amazing talent" know each other, if you get my drift.


Judging that he's never been on this forum before and that he only has one post, he won't be back to comment on any of our comments.


----------



## JTech82

Andante said:


> at the end of our lives...
> we will not be thinking about wealth or power...popularity or accomplishments...
> we will simply be thinking about the ones we love ...xo


This quote made me want to puke. It's something you would find in a Hallmark card.


----------



## Guest

Oh, but you are a hard man JTech, where is your artistic mana??


----------



## JTech82

Andante said:


> Oh, but you are a hard man JTech, where is your artistic mana??


 Excuse me while I vomit.


----------



## Yagan Kiely

> Oh, but you are a hard man JTech, where is your artistic mana??


I tend to agree with him... Over sentimental, saccharin and not that poignant.


----------



## JTech82

Yagan Kiely said:


> I tend to agree with him... Over sentimental, saccharin and not that poignant.


We agree with something? Hold on let me call my girlfriend, my family, the classical club members....this is monumental!

Yagan, you're alright. How about we just call it truths? You've obviously have a passion for this music as do I and at least we share that in common.


----------



## mueske

Andante said:


> I have heard worse *but *I was touched by a comment further down the page:
> 
> at the end of our lives...
> we will not be thinking about wealth or power...popularity or accomplishments...
> we will simply be thinking about the ones we love ...xo


Damn, I'm already only thinking about the ones I love, am I going to die?


----------



## Elgarian

mueske said:


> Damn, I'm already only thinking about the ones I love, am I going to die?


Fortunately, I don't think it necessarily works in reverse, like that, so you can breathe again.

The curious thing about that quotation is that despite our various responses to it, the content of what it's saying is nevertheless almost certainly _true_ for the great majority of people. This is indeed what seems to matter most when people die. So I wonder what it is about it that draws this negative, even dismissive, reaction? Subconscious fear? Maybe. It reads almost as if it's a cliche (hence the Hallmark card feeling - though I don't think it is one I've come across), but of course cliches tend to become cliches for very good reasons.


----------



## Adie

*An alternative link to cheer you up*

Wow, you guys really are tough although I can see what you mean.

I'm a bit nervous about this but you could try this link instead http://www.myspace.com/dixiao1

I'll be pressing the send button with my eyes closed…


----------



## JTech82

Adie said:


> Wow, you guys really are tough although I can see what you mean.
> 
> I'm a bit nervous about this but you could try this link instead http://www.myspace.com/dixiao1
> 
> I'll be pressing the send button with my eyes closed…


Okay dude, this is just pointless drivel you're sending now. There is no kind of motivic development in this piece at all. Every piece of music should have a story to tell and unfortunately this one has nothing special to say.

I like orchestral pieces and not solo performances. Find some piano concertos and I'll really give you a critical analysis.


----------

